# Η ειρηνική αμφισβήτηση (Του Π. Μανδραβέλη)



## nickel (Nov 5, 2019)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, όταν είδα την γελοιοποίηση της παρέλασης από τα κορίτσια της Νέα Φιλαδέλφειας, νόμισα ότι σατίριζαν τον τρόπο που κάνουν παρέλαση τα περισσότερα σχολειά: άνευρο, ασυντόνιστο, αδιάφορο, χωρίς υποψία καν από το καμάρι και την πειθαρχία που υποτίθεται ότι επιδεικνύει αυτός που κάνει παρέλαση. Νόμισα ότι επρόκειτο για σάτιρα της γελοιοποίησης που ήδη μαρτυρούσαν οι περισσότερες μαθητικές παρελάσεις. (Όχι όλες. Είδαμε κι αυτό που θα θέλαμε να είναι οι μαθητικές παρελάσεις αν έχει νόημα να γίνονται καν.) Διάβασα στη συνέχεια διάφορες εξηγήσεις, τοποθετήσεις και αναλύσεις, αλλά απ' όλες περισσότερο μου άρεσε αυτή εδώ η τοποθέτηση από τον Πάσχο Μανδραβέλη (Καθημερινή, 3/11/2019)

*Η ειρηνική αμφισβήτηση*
ΠΑΣΧΟΣ ΜΑΝΔΡΑΒΕΛΗΣ

Από μια άποψη είναι πολύ θετικό για τη χώρα το γεγονός ότι ακούστηκαν μόνο ύβρεις για τα δέκα κορίτσια που έκαναν το χάπενινγκ στην παρέλαση της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας. Οι συνήθεις αντιδράσεις του παρελθόντος κυμαίνονταν από το «κλείστε τες μέσα» μέχρι «κρεμάστε τες ψηλά».

Μόνο μία εφημερίδα της ήπιας Ακροδεξιάς αναρωτήθηκε: «Θα μείνουν ατιμώρητες;». Μάλλον –λόγω συμπάθειας προς τον Πούτιν– έχουν κατά νουν το δεδικασμένο της κοριτσίστικης πανκ μπάντας «Πούσι Ράιοτς», τα μέλη της οποίας πήγαν 21 μήνες φυλακή διότι έκαναν εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας σε καθεδρικό ναό της Μόσχας.

Υπήρξαν, βεβαίως, οι χαρακτηρισμοί του δημάρχου περί «γελοίων υποκειμένων», αλλά αυτοί περισσότερο χαρακτηρίζουν τον ίδιο. Δεν τιμούν τον ρόλο που του παραχώρησαν οι πολίτες, ούτε συνάδουν με την καλλιέργεια που έχουν οι καλλιτέχνες· είναι άλλο πράγμα η επίκριση των πράξεων ενός ατόμου και διαφορετικό οι υβριστικοί χαρακτηρισμοί προς το άτομο. Αλλά και η εξύβριση πρέπει να προστατεύεται από την ελευθερία του λόγου. Οπως έλεγε ο αείμνηστος Σταύρος Τσακυράκης, η βρισιά είναι «ακατέργαστη αξιολογική κρίση» που κάνουν οι αγράμματοι, συνήθως, άνθρωποι. Το βασικό είναι ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία μοιάζει να έχει περάσει το κατώφλι του πολιτισμού, όπως το όριζε ο Σίγκμουντ Φρόιντ: «Ο πρώτος άνθρωπος που πέταξε μια προσβολή αντί για μια πέτρα ήταν ο θεμελιωτής του πολιτισμού». Στον συμβολισμό απαντάς με λόγο –έστω κι αν είναι «ακατέργαστη αξιολογική κρίση»– και όχι με βία (πέτρα), έστω θεσμοθετημένη, όπως είναι η ποινή.

Επί της ουσίας, τώρα πρέπει να πούμε ότι η αμφισβήτηση των καθιερωμένων πρακτικών είναι χαρακτηριστικό και ίσως καθήκον των νέων. Ο κόσμος προόδευσε επειδή η μία γενιά αμφισβητούσε τις παραδοχές, τις πρακτικές, τα «ιερά και τα όσια» της προηγούμενης. Οπως επιχειρηματολογούσε ο Τζον Στιούαρτ Μιλ, αυτή η αμφισβήτηση είναι ευεργετική για τις κοινωνίες. Δεν είναι μόνο το γεγονός ότι αντικαθιστά τις παρωχημένες και αντιπαραγωγικές απόψεις, αλλά διά του διαλόγου που ακολουθεί ισχυροποιεί κι εκείνες που είναι χρήσιμες: «Αν οι [νέες] ιδέες που ακούγονται είναι σωστές, τότε η κοινωνία θα έχει κέρδος με το να τις ασπαστεί. Αν αυτές οι ιδέες είναι λάθος, τότε η κοινωνία πάλι θα έχει κέρδος απορρίπτοντάς τες και ισχυροποιώντας ταυτόχρονα τις δικές της σωστές πεποιθήσεις» («Περί Ελευθερίας», εκδ. Επίκουρος).

Το βασικό όμως είναι ότι αυτή η αμφισβήτηση πρέπει να γίνεται διά του λόγου, δηλαδή μόνο σε συμβολικό επίπεδο. Το δικαίωμα της αμφισβήτησης δεν είναι «ελευθέρας», ούτε στην παραβίαση δικαιωμάτων τρίτων (όπως είναι η ελεύθερη χρήση δημοσίων χώρων από καταληψίες), ούτε στην καταστροφή περιουσιών, ούτε –πολύ περισσότερο– στη φυσική βία κατά προσώπων που συμβολίζουν την «εξουσία» ή ό,τι κατεβάσει η κούτρα των αμφισβητιών. Σε μια Δημοκρατία πρέπει να επιτρέπεται η αμφισβήτηση των πάντων, αλλά τα μέσα ελέγχονται με γνώμονα τα δικαιώματα των άλλων.

Κάποτε ο Τζον Φ. Κένεντι είχε πει: «Αυτοί που κάνουν την ειρηνική επανάσταση αδύνατη, κάνουν τη βίαιη επανάσταση αναπόφευκτη». Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την αμφισβήτηση. Αυτή είναι υγιής και αναπόφευκτη· έρχεται και θα έρχεται με κάθε γενιά. Το μόνο ερώτημα είναι αν αυτή η αμφισβήτηση θα είναι εποικοδομητική με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε ο Τζον Στιούαρτ Μιλ ή μπάχαλο με τον τρόπο που συνηθίζαμε έως τώρα. Τα κορίτσια της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας δεν παραβίασαν δικαιώματα τρίτων. Απλώς εκφράστηκαν και καλόν είναι να κουβεντιάσουμε αυτό που είπαν...

https://www.kathimerini.gr/1049974/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-eirhnikh-amfisvhthsh​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 12, 2019)

Ο πόνος του δημάρχου για «τη μνήμη των πεσόντων στο έπος του '40» πηγάζει από τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία ενσαρκώνει το ρόλο του δημάρχου. Σε διαφορετικό ρόλο, ο πόνος μετατοπίζεται ή υποχωρεί.

Γενικότερα [και άσχετα απ' το αν οι συγκεκριμένες στη Ν.Φ. έπραξαν καλώς ή κακώς], θεωρώ τις μαθητικές παρελάσεις κάτι αφύσικο και χωρίς νόημα. Ναι, να πάνε οι μαθητές στο Χ μνημείο να καταθέσουν στεφάνι. Αλλά όχι με στρατιωτικό σχηματισμό και βηματισμό. Κάθε φορά που βλέπω παιδάκια του δημοτικού να "διδάσκονται" πώς να παρελαύνουν στο ρυθμό στρατιωτικών εμβατηρίων, σκέφτομαι ότι είναι αφύσικο, παράλογο, βασανιστικό και εντελώς άχρηστο για τα παιδιά. [Αντιθέτως, μια παρέλαση ένοπλων δυνάμεων θα μπορούσα, υπό προϋποθέσεις, να την παρακολουθήσω και με κάποιο ενδιαφέρον.]

Και είναι μια διέξοδος, υγιής και αναμενόμενη κατά τη γνώμη μου, για έναν ανήλικο που τον αναγκάζουν να κάνει κάτι στο οποίο δε βρίσκει κανένα νόημα, να το διακωμωδήσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Ο πόνος του δημάρχου για «τη μνήμη των πεσόντων στο έπος του '40» πηγάζει από τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία ενσαρκώνει το ρόλο του δημάρχου. Σε διαφορετικό ρόλο, ο πόνος μετατοπίζεται ή υποχωρεί.



Τι μαθαίνω! Είχα ξεχάσει ότι δήμαρχος Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας είναι ο Γιάννης Βούρος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 13, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Γενικότερα [και άσχετα απ' το αν οι συγκεκριμένες στη Ν.Φ. έπραξαν καλώς ή κακώς], θεωρώ τις μαθητικές παρελάσεις κάτι αφύσικο και χωρίς νόημα. Ναι, να πάνε οι μαθητές στο Χ μνημείο να καταθέσουν στεφάνι. Αλλά όχι με στρατιωτικό σχηματισμό και βηματισμό. Κάθε φορά που βλέπω παιδάκια του δημοτικού να "διδάσκονται" πώς να παρελαύνουν στο ρυθμό στρατιωτικών εμβατηρίων, σκέφτομαι ότι είναι αφύσικο, παράλογο, βασανιστικό και εντελώς άχρηστο για τα παιδιά.



Άσε που χάνουν χρόνο από τη γυμναστική για να κάνουν πρόβα για την παρέλαση και πάλι το βήμα δεν το πετυχαίνουν και τόσο καλά, ειδικά τα μικρότερα (και γιατί άλλωστε να το πετύχουν· στρατιώτες δεν είναι να πρέπει να μάθουν τέτοια πειθαρχία).

Αυτό το θέμα με τις μισές δουλειές και τα σχολεία φέρνει στον νου το θέμα της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων, αλλά ας μην ξεφύγω.


----------

